# Two good youth rifles(plus one)



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

I have been looking at youth pellet rifles for neighbor kids to shoot when we are around or to let them use as loaner rifles. All with their parents knowledge and permission. Farm country and they all live on farms with pest birds and gophers being good targets.

I got a Mike Melick tuned XS-B12 with a re-worked stock(wood inlays) from Howie1a of the GTA forums. What a nice shooter. Great for kids, easy cocking without much effort. A neighbors 9 year old daughter can cock it and she isn't a big kid. Shoots straight and has enough power to nail rabbits at about 25 yards. Best of all, pellets don't bounce back off hard objects like BB's do. Shooting pellets is a lot safer with kids using the rifles. Single shot so they have to concentrate a bit before shooting as the break barrel loading means slowing down before the next shot.

The next rifle I picked up is the Crosman Raven. Our local Pamida store has them on clearance for $50. Best price I found online was mid 60's plus shipping. Nice black composite stock that the kids think looks great. Futuristic style. Very light but feels solid in shooting. A barrel cocking rifle also. Shoots like the B12 at a bit over 600 fps so has enough power for rabbits at 25 yards like the B12, if you hit them right. Closer is better. This one I put a small scope on. The B12 with the custom wood stock I am leaving open sights on.

Both are nice rifles and really good with kids. Light, enough power for gophers and birds within 15-25 yards. Single shot barrel cocking. The B12 has the better trigger but it is tuned and broken in. The Raven should get a bit better with use. I looked at the Bronco from Pyramyd Air and it is high on my list but these two fell into my lap for the price of one Bronco. Just right for loaning to the neighbors kids to shoot around the barnyard.

You won't go wrong with either for the kids or as lightweight carry rifles in the pickup. Both shoot well, accurately and hit hard within their effective range. Best of all I don't have the kids trying to shoot my Evanix Blizzard, Benjamin Maarauder or the much heavier Diana/RWS springers. The cost of the rifles is more than made up in the faces of the kids as they are having fun shooting targets or pest game. Light weight, easy cocking and nicely accurate at 20 yards makes for a good shooting experience for all.

I will add the Daisy 953 in here. Not as powerful but a single cocking rifle with a five shot clip. Nice and accurate and good for 10 meter shooting practice. Bought one two years ago to give to neighbor kids and they are still shooting birds with it.


----------

